# The genesis of ARI's Build



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*B5 Audi S4 on 18" RS' stretched, pulled, and low*

*ARI's Build thread 2001 Audi S4* 








haha some previous wheels and Future converted RS'

Lemme start off by saying, No this is not my first post on VWvortex haha i just decided that with some new additions of cars in my garage i couldn't be so discriminatory, so i wanted to make a new name.
Well here it goes, this car has been with me for a long time, since about 2004. Only minor modifications have been done, but nothing to such great expense and extent. Well I am getting older and finances come and go so I wanted to step up my game. 
Mechanical ehh ill leave it how it is for right now, but lets focus on exterior and appearance from the beginning, since we have a show (H2o) coming up in a few months that im sure everyone is excited for, and since its gonna be my first time i kind of wanna make a good impression for myself. So appearance will come first as of now, and then over winter the engine will be pulled for some bigger stuff








I have been looking over the thread and noticing that b5's are getting some new spunk in there lives, breaking the rules and pulling out new ideas and tricks. Props to Jesster and DasEighty.
I like Jessters quote " It gets old to see RS4 reps, coils, and ecodes (nothing wrong at all with that... just want to do something different"
Well im gonna agree with him about that and gonna try to change some things up not tooo much though. Lets start off with wheels, I know everyone on Vortex hates on RS' and that everyone has them, but the truth is that in the Audi world NObody runs them...well maybe i've seen one or two of them, but I don't even know if they are real.
Lets change that... not only am i gonna run RS' but im gonna rub them the right way and throw on some 18" BBS RS'








Ordered them along time ago.. supposedly the first person in the US to order them from JustMatz weird...
18x8.5 in the front
18x10 in the rear
































































Some pics from the get go to make everyone happy. 
Please don't look at the centers.. they are still waiting for me to decide what to do with them... painting a light silver or chroming... Im thinking the light silver, since too much chrome on a black car might look to blingin...
-New chrome bolts, Chrome BBS caps have come in..
-Ordering tires this week, then once everything is built, gonna have to play with my fenders to make em fit nice. 




_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 8:04 PM 9-15-2009_


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

lovely, wheel whore much?
cant wait to see the finished product.


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_lovely, wheel whore much?
cant wait to see the finished product.

Ari nice classic wheel choice.. I guess I am going to look for another wheel setup since it seems these are becoming more popular on B5's.. Cant wait to see what they end up being.
Good luck..


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Dowskeet)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
18s?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_ http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
18s?

Yesss siirr!!!








DowSkeet- Im not sure by you but nobody in my area or surrounding states is running RS' on there b5... but i would like to see what your gonna run
- UPDATE
dropped the RS' centers off to be painted today.. Light metallic silver should have at least two of the wheels put together this weekend and im gonna be ordering tires as well by the end of the week...
i am thinking 225 in the rear and 205 in the front what do you guys think... I wasn't really a fan of stretching before, but i kind of have been seduced into it.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

gonna have to do your math so you don't mess up your awd.
its nice to see rs's done diffrent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
DowSkeet- Im not sure by you but nobody in my area or surrounding states is running RS' on there b5... but i would like to see what your gonna run


I am going to have to think about my wheel choices again.. I have seen a few not many that are running RS's.. They will look awesome Ari. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Deebo16 (Jul 12, 2006)

Looks nice. Can't wait to see what it looks like.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

Sick.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

thank thanks... arghhhh i hate waiting..centers should be done soon... and im still searching for tires, then i can have a feel of how wide i need to pull the fenders.
any suggestions on tires. im thinking either toyo, bfgoodrich, or falken...


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_thank thanks... arghhhh i hate waiting..centers should be done soon... and im still searching for tires, then i can have a feel of how wide i need to pull the fenders.
any suggestions on tires. im thinking either toyo, bfgoodrich, or falken... 


I've always been very happy with Toyo, but I also hear good things about BF Goodrich. I dont know anything about falken.

Once I bought Toyo I was hooked, great grip, good durability, and the tires looks amazing no matter how much abuse I put them through.

Had toyo on my B5 Passat stage 3, then when I bought my Audi, toyo again, and its great.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_gonna have to do your math so you don't mess up your awd.
its nice to see rs's done diffrent http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Oh who cares







I doubt you'd even notice driving characteristics change with staggered unless you are tracking the car. Not everyone cares about that








On tires, I wouldn't go Falken unless you want mileage out of them. The 912 is a great quiet tire that has a 40k warranty and grips decently. But Toyo is also a great tire, maybe a Proxes 4 or T1R? 
Id also consider the Direzza. Lots of people stretch those and love em. 



_Modified by idwurks at 11:38 PM 7-9-2009_


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_gonna have to do your math so you don't mess up your awd.


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Oh who cares







I doubt you'd even notice driving characteristics change with staggered unless you are tracking the car. Not everyone cares about that









to quote someone much smarter ont he subject than I....
Running a wider rear tire will make the car UNDERSTEER more.
If you want to make a car that already understeer's very bad, even worse, then stagger away.
With respect to the TORSEN, all it cares about is rolling diameter, not width. So as long as your front and rear tire combinations are within a relatively close percentage to each other in terms of rolling diameter, than you are fine.
Unlike a Viscous center, changing rolling diameter will not affect static bias in the center differential. Since the Torsen has no "static" bias ratio like a Visous center does. The mismatched ratios just mean that one end is spinning more than the other, which I'm sure is a wear issue in the Torsen more than anything else.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

who/What is Torsen?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*


_Quote, originally posted by *BrothersinArms* »_
With respect to the TORSEN, all it cares about is rolling diameter, not width. So as long as your front and rear tire combinations are within a relatively close percentage to each other in terms of rolling diameter, than you are fine.



Yeah this is my thought exactly.. I could not figure why people think width would change and screw up the diff drastically... as long as they are the same rolling diameter then everything should be the same.. BUT a slight weight change might have some affect... ehhh whatever.. some wheels are for show and others for the track. ill just have to switch it up


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_who/What is Torsen?

It's the type of LSD that Audi uses in Quattro...
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Torsen


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
Yeah this is my thought exactly.. I could not figure why people think width would change and screw up the diff drastically... as long as they are the same rolling diameter then everything should be the same.. BUT a slight weight change might have some affect... ehhh whatever.. some wheels are for show and others for the track. ill just have to switch it up
 
I think I have read that under 5% difference the quattro will be within audi spec still, above that and the system will work, though you might start to accelerate wear


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

Any Updates?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

yes... gonna post pics up tomorrow, today i finally got 2 centers back from paint.... I bolted and sealed two wheels.... ordering tires probably tomorrow. and then body work will start once a front and a rear tire is bolted on... gotta see how much my shop needs to pull


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Alright guys well here is a little update...
Test fitting before the centers were painted
























alot of POKE... gonna need the fenders widened alot








Then after paint.. I picked a very bright metallic silver








Can you find the two old ones?

















Time to assemble these bad boys
















shiny bolts make me happy








Big Gap, way different then the sealing normal 17s
I didn't go with the Toyota Seal, because it is super expensive over here at my Toyota Dealership. They wanted 49$ for two tubes.. and i don't even think that would be enough since i had alot to seal.
I went with my dads contractor experience and sealed them with VULKEM 116... this stuff is hard to come by, Home Depot & Menard's don't even sell it... It is only found in specialty stores. My dad says its the strongest and most durable sealant. Takes 2-3 days to dry completely. 








































mmmm What a nice finish... caulked and pressed diagonally on both gaps, then with my pinky applied pressure and spun the wheel, lubricating with soapy water occasionally. 

Should be decided on tires very soon
At the end of the day just felt like taking a huge DU*P on my big dish








JK


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 
^tire info inside^ 
so whats the specs on these custom rs's?
they look like 17in or 16in centers with custom lips. the rear dish looks real deep.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

holy mexi-poke!


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_ http://forums.vwvortex.com/zer...age=2 
^tire info inside^ 
so whats the specs on these custom rs's?
they look like 17in or 16in centers with custom lips. the rear dish looks real deep.

thanks for the tire info... good stuff... the centers are from 17" BBS RS' RS300 & RS299 originally et45 and et53.
and i believe the final specs on my wheels came out to be: (+ the .5" center)
1.25 lip and 7 inch barrel =8.25
3.75 lip and 6 inch barrel = 9.75


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_holy mexi-poke!

i know FECKKSS ,, but body work and alot of widening will make it work


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Saw your pm, I was overseas and had no time to answer. Still have any questions? These wheels look great!


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_

i know FECKKSS ,, but body work and alot of widening will make it work

haha, get ready to throw down mad cash


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

i think ive seen you at energy or mission. werent you a dj like 3-4 years ago?


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

wow, cant wait to see hows those wheels will look!


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_
haha, get ready to throw down mad cash


yeah i know its gonna be a wallet buster, but I already went shopping around and found a guy that knows what hes doing and gonna be quoting me by the end of the week. Kind of word of mouth hook up so hopefully it wont be too bad...

_Quote, originally posted by *bronz* »_i think ive seen you at energy or mission. werent you a dj like 3-4 years ago?

haha yeah you prolly saw me at both places haha i haven't been there for a couple years though, i kind of tend to stay away from teen clubs.. i still spin once in a while but mostly the 21+ clubs/cafes..


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

haha so this is the thread you told me about....you think after class tomorrow will go pick up the other faces from Mark?


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

what spec did you torque them down to?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (glimark)*


_Quote, originally posted by *glimark* »_haha so this is the thread you told me about....you think after class tomorrow will go pick up the other faces from Mark?

LOL well its coming along slowly, yeah possibly we can get the faces and put the other two wheels together and seal them... And i think im ready for tires.. I think im gonna go with Falken 452s 225/40 rear 215/40 front.

_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_what spec did you torque them down to?

BBS RS bolt torque is 22-25 lb/ft


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

alright im gonna run 225/40/18 rear and 215/40/18 front....
well now BFgoodrich G-Sports or any of the Falkens? maybe 452s?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Sickkkk. Everything is looking great! Love the step up lips.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

awesome looking, i wanted to do some custom RS's but never had the cash to do so. i am definitely envious


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (kish0000)*

Heres a little update.. im still waiting for two of the centers to get painted.. they should be ready today or monday.. then the other two wheels will be put together... I purchased both of the 225's for the rear and ordered two 215's for the front.. theyw ill be here on tuesday or wednesday... but i was a little curious of how much i would stretch and how to do it... 
so here is the rear 10' with the Flaken 512 225/40/18
































Well then after about 5 tries with starter fluid and fire and no success i had to go to the store and get some more starter fluid....
when i came back i walked in to the sound of an air compressor and the "PING" 
My dad took a swing at it, even though he thinks stretching tires is stupid... he did his own SAFE WAY... haha he took industrial zip ties, linked them together around the middle groove of the tire and with a cordless powerdrill started to tigthen.. The middle of the tire pressed down and the sides to flare out. Then with all the sides sealed he shot air into the wheel through the valve and the sidewalls expanded onto the wheel... Cut the zip tie and done.. 















The tire stretched right before the zip tie broke.


























_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 1:02 AM 7-26-2009_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Lookin pretty crazy man. Thats alot of stretch! Hahah How do you like the way the 512s look?


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

strech looks great


----------



## tech6804 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

very cool


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Lookin pretty crazy man. Thats alot of stretch! Hahah How do you like the way the 512s look?

im liking the 512s alot.. they are pretty aggressive, good price, and they stretch nicely molding to the inside of the lip


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Yup. There is just something about them that makes them look incredible stretched. I think its the rim protector and the super round sidewall.


----------



## kish0000 (Sep 25, 2006)

*Re: (idwurks)*

looks awesome, get them on the car asap


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (kish0000)*


_Quote, originally posted by *kish0000* »_looks awesome, get them on the car asap






















im waiting for the 215/40/18 to arrive from california for the front, but then it will be straight to the body shop so i can have them work my fenders around the wheels


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

do a test fit for us w/ the rears on haha.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_do a test fit for us w/ the rears on haha.

Yes i will probably tomorrow.. haha even without the tire and the test fit they stuck out quite a bit... but thats what fender molding is for








well today was a nice sunday, beautiful weather so i decided to polish the hexagons. aircraft stripped them, then sanded from 400-2000 grit then with a polishing wheel black rouge then green rouge and finished with some mothers polish.. they came out great.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I approve. 
Now where's the rabbit build thread?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

will be started very soon gonna be working my ass off this week to get the suzuki done and get the vw 1.8L 8v running before it goes in. hahaha


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Caps look sick. Do werk.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Caps look sick. Do werk. 

CORRECTION: *DO WURK*


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

I Du Wurk.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (idwurks)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

got the 215s in yesterday... mounted one already i will post pictures up later, the stretch came out great... and i belive i might be dropping the car off at a new body guy this weekend.... hopefully


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

another update is that ive been looking into brake kits for future power, but will match nicely with the wheels NOW... The ecs stage 4 kit is a little overpriced and supposedly the metal that's used on the rotor is not top notch... there are some other kits available but i really want to stay with Porsche Calipers... i did some test fits with my RS' on my friends car, hes running 933 calipers, everything clears but i really wanna go the Cayenne route... I downloaded ECS's wheel guide (for cayenne calipers) and it rubs my barrel with about 1 millimeter so i believe the cayenne calipers will work, with just some minor shaving. 
I have been in close contact with JHM motorsports as they were designing there new two piece rotors 350mm that will work with cayenne calipers (direct bolt on).... On monday i was the first person notified and ordered my set instantly







I am first on the list so they should be here within a week or two. 
look at how beautiful these babies look


----------



## tech6804 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

oh wow.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

You will have to let me touch your brakes.
I let you touch my car afterall.


----------



## tech6804 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

any updates on this?!

















_Modified by tech6804 at 9:12 AM 8-1-2009_


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

The guys over at JHM do top notch work and from my experience with them their customer service is top notch as well. You wont be disappointed with that kit at all when the day comes I will be purchasing this kit as well..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Dowskeet)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Dowskeet* »_The guys over at JHM do top notch work and from my experience with them their customer service is top notch as well. You wont be disappointed with that kit at all when the day comes I will be purchasing this kit as well..
http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes i know i have spoken with them on the phone about various parts and they are always very helpful. I am still trying to locate cayenne calipers, but i should be able to find some this week... As for body shops i have been speaking with multiple people and trying to find someone that will do everything the right way and not rushed... I think i might have narrowed down my search though...hopefully this week body work will begin, so at least i can take my car to Midwest Treffen with the wheels on.


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

is this gonna be at H2Oi 2009?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*


_Quote, originally posted by *OWENthatsmyname* »_is this gonna be at H2Oi 2009?

yes sir







gonna be heading there with the long ball rally from chicago


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

cool, maybe ill meet up with the rally from pittsburgh


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

nice sounds very good.. it will be my first h20 so im excited.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

i can't wait to see these wheels at h2o


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

FCKkkk.... BAD NEWS and GOOD NEWS
BAD NEWS-I received the other two centers and was very disappointed.. the previous owner tried to use a stripper and my hours of sanding each spoke was not enough the metallic silver revealed alll the imperfections and basically the centers looked like s***... basically i would have to sand them again and have my guy repaint them... more $$
GOOD NEWS- I became pretty good friends with the guys at "wheels America" (local wheel repair shop) since they fixed alot of my wheels (very good work) and i told them about my dilemma... they gave me a VERRYYY good price to sandblast all four centers down to bare metal then powder coat to any color i want and finish with an extremely high gloss clear.. I chose this Mercedes AMG silver, it has very small but silver flakes everywhere.... i should have two centers done on tuesday and







i will be pulling the centers of the DONE wheels tomorow








sucks... but the price and quality is worth it, i do not want to cheap out on the wheels. 


_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 11:42 PM 8-2-2009_


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i can't wait to see these wheels at h2o









oo you will! I just cant wait till i drop the car off at a body shop so i can ride with them on soon hahah
Any H20 Veterans can recommend a place to stay at in ocean city????.. doesn't matter hotel or condo, but i need to book something soon with my friends.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

i say get a bayside condo or town house set up
usualy whare i end up


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_i say get a bayside condo or town house set up
usualy whare i end up

Thanks Tim, do you have any links or do you find it on craigslist...

well for everyone thats been waiting and kind of been watching this thread good news.... i finally found a body guy and im dropping the car off on saturday.... the newly powedercoated "AMG silver" centers are being assmebled right now.. and tires will be put on tomorrow... 
I will take pictures of the process because i will be stoping in occasionally to check out the status...

other then that i ordered multiple little parts..
-JH Motorsports Rear Big Brake kit (slotted)
-Brand New Front Cayenne Calipers 6 piston
-Pagid OEM brake pads for the calipers
- Rear Hawk HPS Pads
-New Oil sensors ( been getting errors)
- Motul RBF 600 fluid

POSSIBLY my car will be ready and be able to show in the MidWest Treffen show.. surbubs of Chicago...
I will only have the body work and wheels on... the brakes will have to wait till H20 because the rotors are still being manufactured..


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Wheels are going to look awesome. 


_Modified by AEB A4 at 2:55 PM 8-12-2009_


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

well to be honest my buddy always sets that up. ill get back to you.


----------



## JUSADUB (Jul 10, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## BrothersinArms (Sep 27, 2006)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_I will only have the body work and wheels on... the brakes will have to wait till H20 because the rotors are still being manufactured.. 

pick yourself up a set or Merc rotors as a stop gap till the JHM ones come out... ~100 bucks and I'm sure you can sell them after the fact with all the people swapping to this setup.
I run them with the cayenne caliper and they will infact sit inside the barrel of a 17" BBS RF (Design 5000) wheel so they should also clear the RS, pending your offsets are similar to mine.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (BrothersinArms)*

pics pics pics


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*

So after finding out that i mighttt be able to show at Treffen and gonna be dropping my car off on saturday i took action. Took some measurements of my trunk... 
















Oak 3/4 wood
























Im thinking about a dark/ blackish stain with some high gloss... but then i might add a little twist to make access to the wheel well..
And sorry my subs not in the picture but its a JL W7... 
here some amp shots








Also i got some packages int he mail
























H&R 25mm Spacers (For Cayenne Calipers)








Porsche Pagid pads, Hawks for the rear, CV boot cause i think mines almost out (don't want grease on my wheels), Oil Sensor, etc...
Nice Schwaben sockets for the wheels.








*Pictures before any body work, front with 25mm on*


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

show PIX of the rears on!


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_show PIX of the rears on!









x673562478234


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*

haha ok guys i will do it today... i need to change that oil sensor first... 
but here lol the NON pyrotechnic of strecthing a tire..
225 on a 10" wheel... basically i shot a mixture of water and soap around the wheel, both sides. Then lined up the tire to touch the beads, gotta play around with the tire, then removing the needle from the valve you shoot air into the wheel... as the PSI increase the tire will pop and stretch into place.







put a little more psi in if it is not completely stretched.

LOL sounds like i scratched the hell out of my wheel when i connected the air.. but nothing in real life... i taped around the nozzle for protection.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*

Are those Falken ZIEX-512's? if so they stretch so easy. Mone went on without a problem.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

yeah 512s.... they were a piece of cake... i tried doing it with starter fluid at first to be cool and like everyone else, but i failed miserably hahaha i will get some rear pics in an hour or two... its gonna be monster poke.. but my cars going into body shop tomorow to get wider


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Here you go for all you haters of the FRONT WHEEL... lol may i present to you the back wheel.
















tested out the schwaben socket... very nice

































































































Sorry cars alittle dirty










_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 4:38 PM 8-14-2009_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

So Much Poke! Crazyness! Def arent going to see an S4 like that every day.


----------



## a2_cruiser (May 8, 2004)

*Re: (idwurks)*

needs more fender. pull um asap


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (a2_cruiser)*


_Quote, originally posted by *a2_cruiser* »_needs more fender. pull um asap

haha that's a given ... But everyone wanted to see a test fit...
I'm actually dropping the car off tomorrow to get them pulled...


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

I like it like this. Leave it, and with the money you save on bodywork buy my Borbets







DD


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

get them fenders pulled enough that you can then go lower


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_get them fenders pulled enough that you can then go lower

haha im pretty much getting them pulled as far as possible.. but definitely im pretty high right now









_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_I like it like this. Leave it, and with the money you save on bodywork buy my Borbets







DD

haha nah i need to get wide.. S4 is first priority then mk1 hahaha


_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 3:05 AM 8-15-2009_


----------



## Archie Bunker (Aug 23, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*

Go with crazy camber and save the money from the fender work to pay for tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (Archie Bunker)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Archie Bunker* »_Go with crazy camber and save the money from the fender work to pay for tires. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

haha too late.. car has been dropped off just now, Hes gonna start working on it tonight and throughout the next couple days.. i am gonna be dropping in to snap some pictures and i will get them posted asap..
-pulling all fenders
-shaving sidemarkers
-shaving door rub strips
The guys really hooking me up so there are no regrets.. Its actually being done a at BMW collision center.. The guys does all his custom work there. His previous project was a old school wide body Porsche Turbo... my friends saw it, but i havent yet.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
His previous project was a old school wide body Porsche Turbo... my friends saw it, but i havent yet.









I would love to see that.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_
I would love to see that.









Yeah im gonna ask him if he has any pictures of it.. im sure he does, then ill post em..
Well i went into the shop today since it was the first day of body work on my car... he worked 2-7 and all the fenders were pulled, tomorrow i believe he will start cosmetics, smoothing and shaving.. Or maybe the doors not quite sure, but i will stop in to take some pictures of the progress..
He even taped off my lips so that no imperfections could occur from the constant transition of removing the wheels... what a nice guy. 
















































Then comparison with the stock wheel
























Stock wheels deep in there lol
















and sorry to Whore around, but it was my birthday yesterday(monday) and my Porsche calipers came in... i was quite excited and liked the size of them


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

You are so Scene hahaha. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_You are so Scene hahaha. 
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif 

LMFAOOO don't hate.. Im just weird like that.. 
S4 with RS' Cmon <<< WEIRD 
and if i brought the other calipers it would be like a CRAB CLAW


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

You gonna keep em red?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_You gonna keep em red?

yes I'm gonna keep them red .. I dunno i've always thought that with my car being black, red is the best contrast.. It matches all the s4 logos on the car and the taillights... Hahaha and since the RS' have such small spokes that will be the only way of actually seeing the caliper..


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

went in today, and the rears a smoothened out.. not finished but they are taking shape


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Subtle. Barely looks different honestly. Did you pretty much just pull the edge and thats it?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Subtle. Barely looks different honestly. Did you pretty much just pull the edge and thats it?

the guy rolled the fenders out completely, but still left a very small tab rolled inside because that helps with the strength of the fender and it wont be a sharp edge to cut my tires.. The bottom edge was then sealed with a sealant... i dunnno it barely looks different in the picture but in really life the thing is pulled out... the stock wheel is sunk in there haha


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

I love how this thread is at 3 pages and the car has had so much done to it already.Do work. Fenders look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I love how this thread is at 3 pages and the car has had so much done to it already.Do work. Fenders look good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

hahah cause when i post pictures i go crazy and get every angle for all my viewers hahaha i dont need multiple posts


----------



## OWENthatsmyname (Feb 27, 2007)

looking good. cant wait to see this finished


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (OWENthatsmyname)*

do you sell drugs? 
you dumping some major cash into this soon to be beauty called a car.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_do you sell drugs? 
you dumping some major cash into this soon to be beauty called a car.

He found you out Ari.... HAhahahaha
Some people just choose to spend their money on their car. Who knows how long he has been saving.


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*Re: The genesis of ARI's Build (TheyCallMeARI)*

I think if you keep it black it's going to look a lot like Jess' S4


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: The genesis of ARI's Build (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_I think if you keep it black it's going to look a lot like Jess' S4









I disagree buddy...
Less dish, different wheel faces, not as widebody, different bumpers, not as smoothed.... That is like saying that your IY looks alot like Mike Londons cuz its got stretch n poke








I dont think Ari is going as crazy. More of a factory look than Jesster.


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
the guy rolled the fenders out completely, but still left a very small tab rolled inside because that helps with the strength of the fender and it wont be a sharp edge to cut my tires.. The bottom edge was then sealed with a sealant... i dunnno it barely looks different in the picture but in really life the thing is pulled out... the stock wheel is sunk in there haha

i could back this up ....i was with him at the last visit to the shop theres definite difference in person


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TimKouch* »_do you sell drugs? 
you dumping some major cash into this soon to be beauty called a car.

haha close... Lol I own a valet company and all the guys with rolls royces feel bad for me and my car so theydrip me thousands







hahaha I wish.. It's all week after week cash... My dad also has a heating and air company I work for..
- IDwurks. , hahaha just no girlfriend at this time so don't have to spend money on her hahaha 
- loll jesssters car can be called into this convo cause mines BLACK and is an AUDI, and WIDER, with nice wheels but some cars appear the same but the owners personal tastes change everything. He's car is wayyyyyyy ahead of mine and kind of my inspiration because I really like his car, but there are differences and I'm
not going air ride 
Anyways I need some hellppp cause Midwest treffen is this Sunday and the car is not gonna be ready.. What if I clean it up and pull up to
the show raw with primer, metal bond, haha and very shiney wheels? 

_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 10:21 AM 8-21-2009_


_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 10:54 AM 8-21-2009_


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

Just have your guy use some black primer. You'll be fine.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Or you leave it as is, very dusty and dirty but with impeccably dope RSs and show up hood-ride.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Front Fenders are almost done








and sorry but i had to show up at Treffen but i had some fun with my car








& not bad i got 2nd place in my class haha everyone was asking me about the wheels and taking pics hahaha


----------



## vwpanic (Feb 14, 2007)

funny pics ("clunker"). car is looking sweet. a bit too much stretch and poke for my taste, but super nice nonetheless. BBS RS FTW!
hands down winner of the show i bet if the paint was complete.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (vwpanic)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vwpanic* »_funny pics ("clunker"). car is looking sweet. a bit too much stretch and poke for my taste, but super nice nonetheless. BBS RS FTW!
hands down winner of the show i bet if the paint was complete.

haha thanks for the kind words... everything will be all ready for h2o (painted/shaved/lower/porsche calipers )


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

I see now. Yes they are pulled ALOT! Looks good man.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*

hell yeah!!!
this is gonna be fresh... know that! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

I saw the car in person at Treffen and talked to you a bit. Wheels have proper fit and the fender work is very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now shave those lowers.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Awarof4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_I saw the car in person at Treffen and talked to you a bit. Wheels have proper fit and the fender work is very nice. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Now shave those lowers.









and you looked like this








haha yes we talked but i had no idea you had a wooden trunk... just saw one of your posts now.. did you piece it together inside of the car or somehow fit it through the door or trunk? mine doesnt fit hahaha and i was thinking about making some secret trap door (making it 2 pieces) to fit...
im still debating about the lowers lolll..


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

with all the paint work you have to do there is no reason not to shave the lowers


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_with all the paint work you have to do there is no reason not to shave the lowers

alright shaving will be definitely considered.


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_with all the paint work you have to do there is no reason not to shave the lowers

Louvers?


----------



## Travy (Jan 13, 2004)

*FV-QR*

Lovers?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Travy)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Lovers?

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (idwurks)*

mine comes back from a fresh shave tomorrow


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_mine comes back from a fresh shave tomorrow
 
did you also shave the bottom of the door? bc when me and aron were at the show there was a s4 with the whole door shaved and we didnt really know what to make of it .....if i liked it or not maybe some snaps of your car will change my mind







too me it seems too much of gap between door and sideskirts


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

i shaved to lower, but left the door trim [i dont like door dings] i think it gives it a smooth look. i get mine back tomorrow i will try to get somr pics up


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_i shaved to lower, but left the door trim [i dont like door dings] i think it gives it a smooth look. i get mine back tomorrow i will try to get somr pics up

yeah post some pics and what did you do with the sideskirts? like where the lower door trim is did you just leave it?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (glimark)*

yeah im pretty sure i am going to shave my lowers... the smoother the better and for the bottom i just need to make sure the side skirt is tight on there and in the beginning i was not liking the innner piece of the door showing.... but black on black will not be visible... ive seen it on a silver and nogaro colored s4 and its barely there...


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
Louvers?

who the???

_Quote, originally posted by *Travy* »_Lovers?

at last?

_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_
http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif









NO!


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*


















just got it back and put a lot of it back together


----------



## S4Lou (Jun 3, 2009)

Ari car is looking awesome man, cant wait to see it finished


----------



## Awarof4 (Dec 24, 2008)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
haha yes we talked but i had no idea you had a wooden trunk... just saw one of your posts now.. did you piece it together inside of the car or somehow fit it through the door or trunk? mine doesnt fit hahaha and i was thinking about making some secret trap door (making it 2 pieces) to fit...
im still debating about the lowers lolll..

The wood floor in the trunk had to go in 2 pieces. Goodys lowers are clean!!^


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

im pretty happy with them. i didnt know how much work goes into to smoothing and fitting them.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (S4Lou)*


_Quote, originally posted by *S4Lou* »_Ari car is looking awesome man, cant wait to see it finished

thanks man... alot of work is going into this build haha and this is only the exterior.. wait for winter... gotta do some engine work

_Quote, originally posted by *Awarof4* »_
The wood floor in the trunk had to go in 2 pieces. Goodys lowers are clean!!^

Yeah thats what i thought i would have to do

_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_im pretty happy with them. i didnt know how much work goes into to smoothing and fitting them.

Those look great! looks like they did a great job... did they remove the "S4" door sills? i dont see any black..


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

WOOWW!!! friend just pointed it out... im the feature car on the VWvortex event coverage...
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml 








hehe who says your car needs to be painted for shows!


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

my car is an a4. i reto fitted the s4 skirts and smoothed and painted the rear.


----------



## Wells (Dec 19, 2005)

Yo dude, Rad meeting you at Treffen. Car looked like it's on the right road. 
Me and my buddy were the ones you invited to stay with at h2o. Hit me up dude. 
Later.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_my car is an a4. i reto fitted the s4 skirts and smoothed and painted the rear.

haha well for an A4 looks very nice and nice color...
but what i was refering too was when shaving the lower the inner door sill is revealed...
















Notice the black strip on the top of the side skirt... thats from the door sill.... did you remove yours?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

O you mean shave the rubs.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
haha well for an A4 looks very nice and nice color...
but what i was refering too was when shaving the lower the inner door sill is revealed...
















Notice the black strip on the top of the side skirt... thats from the door sill.... did you remove yours?


nice for an a4 with a built 2.0 and a hta 3076 on it








i removed the door sills when i had an old body kit installed. i plan on getting some facelift sills installed. so you mat see some black. i need new sills mine are all scratched up.


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (goody6691)*

can we see some full shots of that blue s4, i want to see how those wheels compliment the car


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*


_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_can we see some full shots of that blue s4, i want to see how those wheels compliment the car

Yes, need more pics. Damn rear quarter being blurred


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

it looks awesome from that angle. and i know these wheels look sweet on STIs. 
oh and to the op, your car is looking good, after paint and being lowered down onto those wheels, itll be too hot to stop


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

with a bit of stretch up front and tuck that tire those would look amazing


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_
nice for an a4 with a built 2.0 and a hta 3076 on it








i removed the door sills when i had an old body kit installed. i plan on getting some facelift sills installed. so you mat see some black. i need new sills mine are all scratched up.

veryy nice.... yes thats the exact information that i wanted to know! about the sills. but it should be nice because they are perfectly straight... should look good. 

_Quote, originally posted by *sum1namedjames* »_can we see some full shots of that blue s4, i want to see how those wheels compliment the car

yeah its my friends car... its nice i love the fmic... but hate that the headlights sprays need to be removed... i like mine.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Front 350mm rotors and rear big brake rotors have been shipped







!!!! finally! will be getting them on Wednesday or Thursday


----------



## 1210s4 (Oct 13, 2008)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_WOOWW!!! friend just pointed it out... im the feature car on the VWvortex event coverage...
http://www.vwvortex.com/artman...shtml 








hehe who says your car needs to be painted for shows!

i dont know how i took 1st in b5 your car was the talk of the show!!! but congrats on 2nd with a primer car







so awesome. I cant wait to see it next year should look amazing. you going with air?


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Pic of car that took first?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (1210s4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *1210s4* »_
i dont know how i took 1st in b5 your car was the talk of the show!!! but congrats on 2nd with a primer car







so awesome. I cant wait to see it next year should look amazing. you going with air?

hahaha i didnt even think my car would place i just wanted to be in the show for fun... lol 2nd was a surprise for me.. not sure about air.. gonna leave it on coils for now.
but congrats on 1st.... once the names were called i didnt even know who won 1st.. but i totally assumed it would have been your car..it was just clean all around and i loved the wheels..

_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Pic of car that took first?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

yay! rotors, more brake fluid, solid shifter and new coolant reservoir came in today
the rotors look DOPPE!








































and i think it will fit







had me a little worried.. there is alot of room to move around..


----------



## Slonik (Jan 25, 2009)

Slick piece of work pal. The car is being done really in the good trend, let us hope yes further away.
From which of Porsche model are clamps?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Slonik)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Slonik* »_Slick piece of work pal. The car is being done really in the good trend, let us hope yes further away.
From which of Porsche model are clamps?

dzieki dzieki sa od Porsche Cayenne Turbo. 6 piston


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Dude... you suck. That is so beautiful! Take a front of the wheel pic if you can!


----------



## campaign jerry (Dec 5, 2004)

*Re: The genesis of ARI's Build (TheyCallMeARI)*

Taken me a while to reply but it is most definitely worth it.
After much back and forth comunicating with Ari,we finally agreed on width for dishes and i can say he made the right choice.They are certainly fresh as opposed to seeing them on many VW's.Must congratulate you on coming 2nd and especially on a "Work in Progress" condition.
This is the 4th set we have built/supplied parts with, 2 of them are in the UK and the other in Canada and it seems to be getting popular with numerous requests and questions.
I look forward to seeing the car completed for H2O,which i will be attending, and the many other great cars that are being prepared.
Congrats again to Ari and look forward to seeing the car in the flesh.
Jeremy
JustMatzUK Ltd


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Thank you for the kind words Jeremy.







I know the communication was nerve wrecking, back and forth but i learned tons of knowledge on custom wheels and made sure the calculations were right so that everything would fit.. On the stock body there was too much poke but i believe with the pulled quarters it will be perfect...
Sounds good about your trip to H2o I will be looking forward to meeting you..
cheers!


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

moar pix plez ari.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

paint is stalled because im waiting for eurotrunk..







should be in this week though... then i will have pictures


_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 8:50 AM 9-8-2009_


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

a good reason to wait


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (sum1namedjames)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
I just checked tracking and the trunk should be coming in today... 
-also im speaking with someone on AZ about purchasing his hood... About half a year ago i noticed that i have a slight pushed in spot on the front of my hood.. You cannot see the dent from first glance but i noticed it when i tried to open my hood... The mechanism just works harder than before.. (its bent somewhere







)


----------



## AbtCorrado (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

My only request is.. Please smooth the flat edge on the bumpers It looks so odd with pin lined fenders and a flat edge bumper. Delet the door lower edge mouldings as well. Other then that looks good.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (AbtCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtCorrado* »_My only request is.. Please smooth the flat edge on the bumpers It looks so odd with pin lined fenders and a flat edge bumper. Delet the door lower edge mouldings as well. Other then that looks good.



Yes the lower edge moldings are being shaved.. but not quite sure what you mean about the flat edge bumper... Once the fenders were done. the molding continued onto the bumpers... I THINK that might answer your question


_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 10:45 PM 9-8-2009_


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Junk in the trunk?
























Got it in today... will be resprayed once car is getting painted


----------



## AbtCorrado (Dec 17, 2008)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

look at where the fenderline is, or was. its a flat edge you pulled the fenders now so that edge is gone. When you do this the bumper still continues this edge. you can see it in the pics you posted. Im saying make sure you get rid of that flatedge. It looks weird when fenders are pulled and the flat egde is taken out and the bum,pers still have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## James Himself (Jan 31, 2007)

*Re: (AbtCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_









you can see it well in this picture


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_Junk in the trunk?








Got it in today... will be resprayed once car is getting painted

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (AbtCorrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AbtCorrado* »_look at where the fenderline is, or was. its a flat edge you pulled the fenders now so that edge is gone. When you do this the bumper still continues this edge. you can see it in the pics you posted. Im saying make sure you get rid of that flatedge. It looks weird when fenders are pulled and the flat egde is taken out and the bum,pers still have it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

oooo alright I see it now I'm gonna be stopping by the sho
p this week to take a look...


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

some new pics... sorry cameraphone
































































gotta remove the washer nozzles. notcied them after i purchased the hood


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Upgrade to pro already.. Bandwidth exceeded


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

alright everything is back on... got free PB pro for a year








car has been in paint... it is in wet sand and buffing right now.. i will post pictures of the painted car a little later tonight.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

POST PICTURES
TAG ME!!!
<3


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

cant wait....


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

Well here are some picture...
these are of the car from Saturday before it was wet sanded / Buffed... hopefully will getting it in one piece tomorrow or Tuesday. 
























































Here is the flooor







hope its something different... didn't like the idea of putting it together in my car so i just did it from a nice big piece of OAK.

















































































AutoPower Roll Bar?

































_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 10:04 PM 9-20-2009_


_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 10:10 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_POST PICTURES
TAG ME!!!
<3

HEXAGONE and the rest of the crew! LMAOOO
















GLIMARK








Me using rubberband on the glasses... new mod
Safety First
























We didnt let Hexagone rotary Brush... He got mad











_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 10:28 PM 9-20-2009_


----------



## Jesster (Mar 28, 2007)

Looks dope dude! Reminds me so much of my car... I love it








Cage looks nice as well. I went through the same process as you, first it was silver... then I decided I wanted it polished, and then finally went with the gloss black. I like what you did. Reallllllly excited to see what the car is going to look like when it's finished.
Are you going to be running a rear seat? And what front seats are you running?
Keep up the good work


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Jesster)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Jesster* »_Looks dope dude! Reminds me so much of my car... I love it








Cage looks nice as well. I went through the same process as you, first it was silver... then I decided I wanted it polished, and then finally went with the gloss black. I like what you did. Reallllllly excited to see what the car is going to look like when it's finished.
Are you going to be running a rear seat? And what front seats are you running?
Keep up the good work









thanks man means alot ...
yeah the cage was purchased green then i wanted to polish it... we got half the cage polished and but then everything started slowing down and some of the dark shades were appearing. so i found one of my silver/chrome sprays and just did a test and it was soo much nicer and shiner then the polished mild steel...
yeah im still gonna run seats in the rear.. gonna cut two nice holes in the plastic panels by the seats to get a factory look...and unfortunately still gonna run the stock seats... no cash but new ones bound to come sooner or later...
by any chance do you have any pics of the floor mounting of your cage? i dunno if i shoot cut the carpet or have just drill it through the carpet.. i gotta think of something clean.


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

you must mount the cage feet under the carpet. cut the carpet arount the car bar and slip it back over when your done. if the cage is mounted on top of the carpet and you get into an accident the cage can slip and shear the bolts, folding the bars around you..............not good. that s the way i did mine and myy buddy did hid. he got hit in the rear at a dead stop by a woman doing 45 mph and the car crumpled around the rollbar. good enough for me.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (goody6691)*


_Quote, originally posted by *goody6691* »_you must mount the cage feet under the carpet. cut the carpet arount the car bar and slip it back over when your done. if the cage is mounted on top of the carpet and you get into an accident the cage can slip and shear the bolts, folding the bars around you..............not good. that s the way i did mine and myy buddy did hid. he got hit in the rear at a dead stop by a woman doing 45 mph and the car crumpled around the rollbar. good enough for me.

great thanks for the info!
any pictures of your install .. i would just like to see it


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

im liking this so far.
i will stay tuned


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (audi666)*

lol whatt thanks asim for the finger!!
haha suicide grinder no handle and no protective plate = great night


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

so much gay love going on in here.
i think i approve...even of the trunk.
don;t get your hopes up though, i expect to see it in person and be impressed come h20 nukkaaa


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Megaa Sparks* »_so much gay love going on in here.
i think i approve...even of the trunk.
don;t get your hopes up though, i expect to see it in person and be impressed come h20 nukkaaa









pssshh love is always approved hahaha yeah i think the trunk will comeout nice.. and i didnt want the paneling like all the other wooden trunks..you will see at h2o



_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 10:32 PM 9-21-2009_


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

GUYS AND GALS I NEED SOME HELP
The chrome paint i used for the cage is pissing me off.. slightly wiping the paint removes the shine from the color making it a plane silver... 
SHOULD I:
wipe everything and leave it a light silver?
OR
paint is bright red.. same color as my Porsche calipers?


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_GUYS AND GALS I NEED SOME HELP
The chrome paint i used for the cage is pissing me off.. slightly wiping the paint removes the shine from the color making it a plane silver... 
SHOULD I:
wipe everything and leave it a light silver?
OR
paint is bright red.. same color as my Porsche calipers?

bright cherry red please.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Megaa Sparks* »_
bright cherry red please.

false.
Corvette Monza Red, like my tite whip.
*Also, to IDwurks:*
The text you have under the 'western' style font in the boxes- has a lot of empty space around the subtext, increase font size perhaps? Or align the text with the boxes as well since some are angled.
Oh, and 'GENESIS' is mispelled.


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_









is this really necessary?


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (Megaa Sparks)*

Wow guys. Just trying to add Hype to his showing. Give me a break







Ari asked me to make him a display and actually asked me to post it in here


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Wow guys. Just trying to add Hype to his showing. Give me a break







Ari asked me to make him a display and actually asked me to post it in here









im just giving you a hard time!
relax its a good job its just natural to hate on everything that has to do with any postive progress that aron has done. its all just tough love http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*


_Quote, originally posted by *idwurks* »_Wow guys. Just trying to add Hype to his showing. Give me a break







Ari asked me to make him a display and actually asked me to post it in here









SHES just a hater that actually LOVES all my ideas but exposes hatred to keep her guard up LOLLL


----------



## Megaa Sparks (Apr 27, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
SHES just a hater that actually LOVES all my ideas but exposes hatred to keep her guard up LOLLL


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: B5 Audi S4 on 18" RS' stretched, pulled, and low (topquarkpc)*

The Pick up
























































IPASS with EURoPLATE











_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 9:52 AM 9-24-2009_


----------



## SSSS4 (Oct 16, 2004)

*Re: B5 Audi S4 on 18" RS' stretched, pulled, and low (TheyCallMeARI)*

sweet car


----------



## goody6691 (Oct 2, 2004)

*Re: B5 Audi S4 on 18" RS' stretched, pulled, and low (Lowduberz)*

cant wait to see this piece at the beach


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

yepp well h2o was an amazing time.. im on my way home back to chicago now.. but screwed up a bit... I was under the MILD class.. but i should have definetely been under WILD..... I mean it was my first year and i didnt know... im only ko3d.. im not wild hahaha.. but i got 3rd in Mild.... I was a little pissed off cuase a stock s4 won first... but then after speaking with veterans they said if your in MILD and have too many mods they start to deduct points...







well next year ill be BT'd
Pictures will be posted soon


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

You were too sexy for your own good!
Marky says you guys hung out with someone special, can't wait to hear back on that.
Feck, back to studying i go.


----------



## TimKouch (Jun 28, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

the stock s4 was mad clean... there was 4people cleaning it.. even que tips...
your car looked good but it should be wild for sure.


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TimKouch)*

No pictures from H20??


----------



## HOVTroll (Jan 10, 2005)

*Re: (AEB A4)*

Ari what was with the air freshener on to rear bumper? That was a little... http://****************.com/smile/emthdown.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Haha pictures will be up and ALOT, but I'm still driving home., I'm only in Ohio.. 
Well the air freshner is so that it smells good when I pass you ;P


----------



## idwurks (Oct 25, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Wow... pic fail.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (idwurks)*

upon arrival to OC.. some cleaning time








































































Sorry idwurks.. couldn't use and make the big external stand because it was supposed to rain all weekend.. rained in the morning of h2o show but then cleared up...
























































































Some pictures with my friend Mikes' GTI








3rd Place Topdog
















































before leaving cottage & OC


----------



## glimark (Jul 31, 2007)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

haha you forgot to add to what happen while we were on the top floor of the parking garage taking pics.....

some random guy is naked talking to us from like the 35-40TH Floor of the hotel from this balcony ....
guy-" Hey you guys need some help"
us - "no just taking some pics"
guy- "you guys sure thats a sweet looking ride"
me to aron- Dude is that guy naked 
aron to me - WTF?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

then hes like do you want me to come down and help you?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

I like the car. Love the wheels just wish it was a bit lower. Are you keeping the roll bar red?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (AEB A4)*


_Quote, originally posted by *AEB A4* »_I like the car. Love the wheels just wish it was a bit lower. Are you keeping the roll bar red?

thank you..







well lowering is not a problem lol my vogtland coils can go alot lower..
yeah i think im gonna keep the bar red.. it sticks out alot... looks good through the windows


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

no offense intended, but you have any pics taken with a good DSLR? P&S + date stamp makes me look like poser when sharing with friends.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (rennis)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rennis* »_no offense intended, but you have any pics taken with a good DSLR? P&S + date stamp makes me look like poser when sharing with friends.









haha sorry i just normally have the date stamp on because its the best way for me to keep track of my car and its progress.. usually when im showing it around or working for photo finish i remove it







lol sorryyy
btw the camera is a sony R1.. not the newest kid on the block but does the job


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
haha sorry i just normally have the date stamp on because its the best way for me to keep track of my car and its progress.. usually when im showing it around or working for photo finish i remove it







lol sorryyy
btw the camera is a sony R1.. not the newest kid on the block but does the job

no worries. set yourself up with a good photographer and get some proper shots of your sled man!


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (rennis)*

here are just a couple pics i found.


----------



## rennis (Dec 30, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

thanks man.
fawkking love your car. 
:fap:


----------



## pyongwonse (Oct 16, 2007)

what fogs are you using?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (pyongwonse)*


_Quote, originally posted by *pyongwonse* »_what fogs are you using?

the fogs are the stock rs4 fogs?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

found a nice new roller


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Out of a job... build is stalled








restaurant closed.. forcing my valet company to terminate... waiting to see what happens next.


----------



## A4robm (Feb 15, 2005)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Love the car Ari! I'll PM you next time I am in Chicago


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (A4robm)*


_Quote, originally posted by *A4robm* »_Love the car Ari! I'll PM you next time I am in Chicago









thanks man! your cars amazing too. watched the build and pics on AZ... yeah definitely we can set up a shoot.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Even though the pics themselves could have been better...that still doesn't change the fact that i would like to make love to your car!!


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (Mihai_A4-B5_)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Mihai_A4-B5_* »_Even though the pics themselves could have been better...that still doesn't change the fact that i would like to make love to your car!!
















haha yepp sorry no worries new pics coming up soon... one of my buddies took some new shots...


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*

Oh hai. I can haz pictarz?


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

Amazing http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

haha thanks


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

clearly our b5 platform should come like that from the factory...it seems to me that it is a crime for b5's to look different than that...lol but then everyone's car will look the same...however when you look like that would it really matter ?? some food for thought ...


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

haha i dunno my cars a love hate thing.. some people love it and some hate it... the more strictly Audi forums dont like it...








lol they dont understand the big wheels and stretched tires hahaha but i like it and thats what counts.


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

heheh dont let them get you down...im not a big fan of stretched tyres but when you pull off the look that well and it all looks so clean.... it is very very hard to knock you car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: (Mihai_A4-B5_)*

Awesome read, just stumbled upon this thread. 
Don't you get **** from the police for the rear plate? I got pulled over for a front PL plate in Niles a couple years back.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (eurospek1)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurospek1* »_Awesome read, just stumbled upon this thread. 
Don't you get **** from the police for the rear plate? I got pulled over for a front PL plate in Niles a couple years back. 

haha bart yeah i live in niles and they never really cared when i had it on the front... but when i drive around now with it on the rear i usually have a dealer magnetic license for my US one... or i just put on US one.


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

****
you never posted pictures of the awesome roll cage paint party!


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_haha i dunno my cars a love hate thing.. some people love it and some hate it... the more strictly Audi forums dont like it...







lol they dont understand the big wheels and stretched tires hahaha but i like it and thats what counts. 

its just those guys dont liek things that are different esp if its low and not solely about performance.
im not a huge fan of RS's but you pull them off nicely. car looks good overall.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_****
you never posted pictures of the awesome roll cage paint party!

I gotta find the pictures but i thing the were too darkk lol

_Quote, originally posted by *audi666* »_
its just those guys dont liek things that are different esp if its low and not solely about performance.
im not a huge fan of RS's but you pull them off nicely. car looks good overall.









haha thanks man.. it means alot


----------



## audi666 (Jul 8, 2003)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
haha thanks man.. it means alot

Its refreshing to see something new/different rathe rthan the same old on AW/AZ. a bit jealous I never got to finish my b5 s4


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (audi666)*

I just stumbled across this thread. I saw your car at Treffen. It looks great since then! Good taste. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*


_Quote, originally posted by *g60_corrado_91* »_I just stumbled across this thread. I saw your car at Treffen. It looks great since then! Good taste. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks man! yeah if you saw it at treffen then it was not painted







haha.... glad that you like the final outcome of the body... now i just need money for more interior and engine


----------



## g60_corrado_91 (Oct 25, 2004)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
thanks man! yeah if you saw it at treffen then it was not painted







haha.... glad that you like the final outcome of the body... now i just need money for more interior and engine

Haha, yeah I didn't know which car at Treffen it was until I saw the pictures. And I definitely saw the "Will work for paint."








I had the Candy White MkV GTI backed in near the street with the black wheels next to a slammed salsa red GLI and the blue MkIV R32 that was on the grass for awhile. I was volunteering.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (g60_corrado_91)*

The Audi was getting too much attention, so now it is in the garage and the VW MK1 GTI is getting some work.. Check it out if you want .. Shaved bay, shaved hatch, 1.8T and on air ride. ARI's 83 GTI Speed, Switches, and Shaved 


_Modified by TheyCallMeARI at 3:24 PM 1-8-2010_


----------



## cobrafang (Jun 10, 2009)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

I guess im not understanding the build. The car does look good, but is that cage in there for looks? Maybe its bad to make assumptions but i figured your meiger performance mods list and brand new paint job would lead me to believe you wouldnt be tracking it. Also, the brakes are for show also right? It looks good but its alot of money just to sit at a show a couple times a year.


----------



## tech6804 (Aug 5, 2007)

*Re: (cobrafang)*

because that's what he wanted to do.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (cobrafang)*


_Quote, originally posted by *cobrafang* »_I guess im not understanding the build. The car does look good, but is that cage in there for looks? Maybe its bad to make assumptions but i figured your meiger performance mods list and brand new paint job would lead me to believe you wouldnt be tracking it. Also, the brakes are for show also right? It looks good but its alot of money just to sit at a show a couple times a year.

yeah you didn't get the plan of the build. i have had this car since 2003 and love it to death, the car is slowly getting built... but i wanted to get ALL of the external cosmetics done before September 2009 for H2o.. now i am working on the engine and interior... I am currently in school for mechanical engineering and i am an active member of our schools FSAE ( formula society of automotive engineers) and work with alot of companies making custom parts so i am slowly designing and building my own turbo kit.. in the end it will be a 3L with twin gt's.... Just abit low on cash right now. The roll cage was an impulse buy since i found a good price and wanted one in some period of time. and who cares about body work and paint, everything is fixable.
why would the brakes be for show? they an equivalent of a Big brake kit... just because they are porsche doesnt mean they arent 6 piston brembos with an oversized rotor.. and then OBVIOUSLY im not gonna track with those wheels. they are multipiece and pretty heavy not to mention stretched tires. I have other wheels to race with that are equipped with full tires.. i go through wheels left and right as you can tell from my first picture (page 1) .. and the body work allows me to run wider wheels all around. 9 or 9.5 ( nonstaggered)
why just have a car for one purpose.. i can put on show wheels and be a show car.. then if i want i can put on race wheels and go to the track but in the end i will have a clean car. 


_Quote, originally posted by *tech6804* »_because that's what he wanted to do.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

thanks


----------



## AEB A4 (Sep 2, 2006)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

Watching the new Gti build http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Cobrafang, I wouldnt exactly say that brakes are "for show" ... unless you never use them


----------



## RobbDizzle (Aug 22, 2007)

Awesome build, nice to see a clean local S4. Quick question, where did you get all the body work done?


----------



## thepirate (Jun 6, 2008)

*Re: (TheyCallMeARI)*

giggity giggity I need to troll the s4 forum more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (thepirate)*


_Quote, originally posted by *thepirate* »_giggity giggity I need to troll the s4 forum more! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif









haha yeah Audi's are slowly getting on the more creative side and moving away from their dull and strict stereotypes


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
haha yeah Audi's are slowly getting on the more creative side and moving away from their dull and strict stereotypes










Amen http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## ilde10 (Jun 16, 2006)

*Re: (NYEuroTuner)*

OP you are awesome


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: (ilde10)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ilde10* »_OP you are awesome









thanks







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
P.s. I will be at EuroWerks 4 this year guys.


----------



## Tredmark4 (Jan 24, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*

what wheels are on the Nagaro S4 on page 4.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Tredmark4* »_what wheels are on the Nagaro S4 on page 4. 


not 100% but i think there volk te37s?


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (TheyCallMeARI)*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
not 100% but i think there volk te37s?

You get an F for that, Mr.WheelWhore.
Those are Rota P45F. Volks are 6 spoke.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*Re: FV-QR (eurospek.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *eurospek.* »_
You get an F for that, Mr.WheelWhore.
Those are Rota P45F. Volks are 6 spoke. 


LOLLLL i whore with euro wheels.. im not a JDM fan


----------



## hexagone (Dec 19, 2007)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *TheyCallMeARI* »_
LOLLLL i whore with euro wheels.. im not a JDM fan


You should be able to whore everything! weaaak


----------



## eurospek. (Mar 30, 2005)

*Re: FV-QR (hexagone)*


_Quote, originally posted by *hexagone* »_
You should be able to whTrore everything! weaaak

Troof. A true wheelwhore should be able to pull of anything. Even 3-piece Teddys.


----------



## jimothy cricket (Jul 9, 2008)

DAAYYYYUMMM ARI!! i havent seen this build thread before, you little whore!

S4 is one of the sexiest i have EVER seen. :beer:


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

haha thanks thanks thanks!

new pictures D.tek shot after Eurowerks.


----------



## jetta2.8 (May 18, 2009)

Wheel whore


----------



## bimmerchop (Dec 30, 2004)

Sick shots


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

thanks.
yeah d.tek takes amazing pictures.


----------



## NYEuroTuner (Feb 4, 2008)

TheyCallMeARI said:


>


Money shot, looks great Ari. :thumbup: :beer:


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

So, when they pulled the fenders, did they use a fender roller? Or the phone book method? Or the good old hammer and straighten method?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

gunch said:


> So, when they pulled the fenders, did they use a fender roller? Or the phone book method? Or the good old hammer and straighten method?


alittle fender roller, but also hammer and straighten because you cant get to everything with just the roller.


----------



## gunch (Mar 16, 2008)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> alittle fender roller, but also hammer and straighten because you cant get to everything with just the roller.


Thank you sir


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

sold my wheels  sad week.

time for a change!


----------



## AUDI_JAY (Nov 1, 2010)

Very nicely done Ari. What do you have planned next?


----------



## Mihai_A4-B5_ (Jun 14, 2004)

glad you got some priceless pics....you can always hunt down another set when you miss them enough lol


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Not sure what kind of wheels i will make next, but i need to find some rare centers and make custom lips and barrels again... The sale of these wheels really boosted all actions and manpower onto my mk1 vw caddy.. haha maybe ill go around 2011 season with my caddy . 1.8t, 6speed, air ride, bbs'


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

i wanna see more of this


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> sold my wheels  sad week.
> 
> time for a change!


Sad to hear, but I'm sure whatever is next will be ridic. Oh wait, I know a great set of wheels for your car:
http://www.audizine.com/classifieds...b-autostrada-monza-3-piece-phone-dials&cat=47


And you never did get back to me about what the offsets on your RS' were.


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

Capt. Obvious said:


> And you never did get back to me about what the offsets on your RS' were.


x2. we all wanna know these offsets


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Capt. Obvious said:


> And you never did get back to me about what the offsets on your RS' were.


Sorry about that!!! been out of the game lately, let alone on vortex.
I never had got around to measuring it, but Mike, the current owner says that its roughly about et35 in the front and et0 in the rear..


----------



## -GLXTACY- (Feb 17, 2006)

car looked amazing at the show today. it was nice meeting you.


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

shoulda went


----------



## furr (Jul 3, 2009)

Love this car. Flawless :beer:


----------



## BJarocki (Apr 17, 2007)

Doesn't look like this at all anymore


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Sorry guys havent been on vortex in a while!
Picked up some Bentley's temporary for this season. They came out pretty nice and the public seems to like them


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

Looks great with the Bentley's. :thumbup:


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Bringing my thread back from the dead.... 
Bentley's are being sold this weekend, and my new wheels have been ordered...
These will be there ultimate KEEPER wheels and CRUSHHHHHHH the RS'. The Audi will be "one off" once again...Next up heavy engine work once I'm out of debt..


stay tuned for when the wheels arrive for some test fitting photos.


----------



## roof_rack (Jan 19, 2011)

staying tuned.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

dude I :heart: your car it's what inspired me how I want my s4 too look. loved it on the rs but it also looked nice on those bentley wheels I'm staying tuned :thumbup::thumbup:


----------



## corradovrsick (May 19, 2006)

were you only running spacers in the front with the rs's?


----------



## a4turboss (Jun 6, 2011)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> Bringing my thread back from the dead....
> Bentley's are being sold this weekend, and my new wheels have been ordered...
> These will be there ultimate KEEPER wheels and CRUSHHHHHHH the RS'. The Audi will be "one off" once again...Next up heavy engine work once I'm out of debt..
> 
> ...


OHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHHH really now :sly:


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

bluB5s4 said:


> dude I :heart: your car it's what inspired me how I want my s4 too look. loved it on the rs but it also looked nice on those bentley wheels I'm staying tuned :thumbup::thumbup:


Thanks man! Means a lot !eace:



corradovrsick said:


> were you only running spacers in the front with the rs's?


Yep, only spacers on the front so that I could clear the brake calipers. The rears were as flush as possible. I had like 2mm between the spokes and the caliper so that I could accommodate the biggest lip

and now... the new wheels.. Once I went with 19's I just loved the look. I couldn't go back down to 18's


BBS E88's Fully polished!
(5x112)
19x9.5
19x11


































(sorry for the dirty car, but we've been having crappy weather in Chicago. windy, dust, rain)
quick test fit.


----------



## Jimbo1 (Dec 30, 2003)

The car is going to look great with the new wheels. Im getting my old OZ 18" F1 Cup's 2 piece refinished and can't wait to get them on after seeing this thread.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Jimbo1 said:


> The car is going to look great with the new wheels. Im getting my old OZ 18" F1 Cup's 2 piece refinished and can't wait to get them on after seeing this thread.


 thanks! Those OZ's are going to look great!


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

looking good man love the new wheels have never seen those bbs before. way to keep it fresh :thumbup: I'm in for progress 
opcorn:


----------



## s4pimpin (May 25, 2007)

I'm curious, what was your final ET on the RS'?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

s4pimpin said:


> I'm curious, what was your final ET on the RS'?


 They were about et35 in the front and et0 in the rear


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

...one of sickest b5 in the world

Duma mnie napawa widząc blachy z PL na tylnej klapie, gratuluję projektu:beer:


----------



## Eff Bags (Nov 8, 2006)

s4pimpin said:


> I'm curious, what was your final ET on the RS'?


http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5651667-FS-18-quot-BBS-RS-s-cheap

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?5492361-FS-18-quot-BBS-RS-Conversion-parts


----------



## deljon (Feb 11, 2007)

hahah it's awesome these were taken at the fair grounds. I just love the way this looks. Smooth and Clean man!:thumbup:


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Hello everyone!!!.... wow I haven't been on here in AGESS....

Well here is an update and some photos from summer 2012








17" fit snug over the porsche cayenne calipers


























































Changed out my charcoal canister.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Had to do a little maintenance....BIG THANKS TO MAX at 034motorsports.... (if you are reading this i need to call in soon! I've just been soo busy with work this summer)


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Then.... everything changed. I got an offer i couldn't refuse. 

Air suspension was installed. 








Big thanks to Corey at AirLift!
































Had to cut into these mounts alot to clear the 11's

FRONT e Level location
















Passenger








Driver










REAR e Level location *(REVISED LOCATION... MY FIRST SET UP WAS TOO CLOSE TO MY BAG)*
Had to make a small L bracket


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

New red BBS caps. 









arrived to the Eurohanger Show in Michigan.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

The Route to Eurowerks in Minnesota. 


















Then we had air ride technical problems because the night before I changed the location of my E-level sensors and it started wearing away at the bag.. blown bag 

(the photos of my sensors in the previous post are the NEW and REVISED location. Been riding like that for the back 2 months with no issues)


Waiting for a flatbed to come and pick me up. Beers were popped!









Made it to the show

































After all the problems with my car and sleepless nights it was worth it!


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Dubs in the Valley. Oshkosh, WI
















Best Wheels


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

MidWest Treffen Illinois

























Always have to have a PIN-UP


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Rolling into VolkFest Indiana. 

























^ Works for me!


----------



## MDubber48 (Apr 9, 2009)

hands down my favorite B5 S4 Ari! Love the new BBS. Too bad you weren't at H20i


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

MDubber48 said:


> hands down my favorite B5 S4 Ari! Love the new BBS. Too bad you weren't at H20i



HEHEHE OR WAS I!

























Sofar those are like the only photo's I've found of my car. 
I was cruising the strip all weekend. As for the show I woke up extremely late... (Seacrets) the night before. 
I rolled into the show around 1230, the people said at the gate NO MORE ENTRY, NO MORE CARS IN THE SHOW, EVEN THOUGH YOU ARE A VENDOR CAR YOU STILL CAN'T GET IN.... so I drove into the grass parking lot, then continued driving, through some playground... These cops in a golf cart just looked at me and I kept on going and drove myself into the show. I ended up parking with AirLift and Dubkorps.


----------



## MDubber48 (Apr 9, 2009)

didnt even see you! i didnt drive so i wasnt cruising much. and i didnt even go to the show cause of the traffic problem. I was in my friends E30 with the RB26 all weekend.


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

TheyCallMeARI said:


> HEHEHE OR WAS I!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## ban eighty (Dec 13, 2005)

Still have tons of love for your car. Wheels are just jaw-dropping along with everything else. Hopefully we'll meet at a future gathering. I was at H2O but didn't make it to the show.


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

TheyCallMeARI said:


>


i rly like this one


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Think bags are only for groceries? 
Check out the new AWOL / Air Lift Performance track video. 






I'm glad I could be part of this spectacular day and film production!
(All of the cars were equipped with Air Lift Performance struts)

Subaru 505 whp
Mustang 420 whp
240sx 285 whp
and me.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

michal_s87 said:


> ...one of sickest b5 in the world
> 
> Duma mnie napawa widząc blachy z PL na tylnej klapie, gratuluję projektu:beer:


Dziękuje Michał! Urodziłem się w USA ale dzięki rodzicom Polska jest moja druga ojczyzna.


----------



## bronz (Jan 10, 2008)

haha just randomly browsing your thread and see myself in the middle of the pic 


TheyCallMeARI said:


> MidWest Treffen Illinois


----------



## norcal_avant (Aug 4, 2009)

Do you have any pics of your trunk setup?


----------



## littleyan92 (Jul 6, 2011)

this has captivated me for the past hour. :beer:


----------



## littleyan92 (Jul 6, 2011)

this has captivated me for the past hour. 
great build. cheers :beer:


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

littleyan92 said:


> this has captivated me for the past hour.
> great build. cheers :beer:


 Thanks buddy! I'm glad to see people entertained by my work!


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

So yeah...... Hello everyone.. I'm back, and gears are in full motion. 

 
Pulling the motor... and painting (my ghetto, but effective paint booth) 

 
Special thanks to Mike G for helping me with the paint


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

LOL... always wanted to post one of these.. 
 

 
Had the JHM full shifter kit on the shelf for a few years now... it was the perfect time for the install. 

 

 
It's all about the details.....


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

And here is what everyone has been waiting for... 

 

 

 

Special Shout-Out to Max at 034 Motorsports.. Always delivering with AMAZING service..Hands down!eace:


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

you are nuts dude, ive been following your build thread for years. now with a single turbo your killing it you have my over all favorite b5 s4 ever :thumbup::thumbup: keep us updated i want to see how that turbo set up runs.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

bluB5s4 said:


> you are nuts dude, ive been following your build thread for years. now with a single turbo your killing it you have my over all favorite b5 s4 ever :thumbup::thumbup: keep us updated i want to see how that turbo set up runs.


 Thanks man! Means alot to me when people like my work. Yeah I've been planning engine work for the longest time now. It's finally becoming a reality... Hopefully I can leave this car alone soon haha


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

more parts are in.. 
 
 
 

Finally had the chance to do the subframe bushings. 
 
 
 
 
 

engine in. 
 
 

fitted the intercooler


----------



## silvermannn (Feb 6, 2009)

You are relentless! :thumbup:


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Hey guys!
Sorry I haven't been updating in a while.... Had a few VERY intense weeks pass me by..
Final projects, final exams, graduation, ceremonies/parties, work AND all in time to finish my car before SOWO....

Well I did. 










Piping in




Coolant to the Wastegate... Thanks Auston!



Temp mock up for the catch can


More 034 goodies in..


Mocking up the IC piping



Starting to look like a motor again



Then Friday came around.... 6 days BEFORE i'm supposed to leave to SOWO.. 
Yeah.... I forgot to purchase injector spacers, so I made fuel rail spacers because time was of the essence. 




Tapped and plugged.. 
On the newer style manifolds one of the holes is very close to one of the runners and my drill bit elongated the hole so I had to step it up to 1/2NPT.... No time for jegs to ship me new AN plugs, so Home Depot it was. 









The cold side is all one piece. (Notice my handmade MAP flange)..... also forgot to purchase that before the weekend. 








The day of "Leaving" to SOWO.... 
Drove it, for the first time...... home at 3am..
Yeah who needs a front bumper, hood or exhaust? (open downpipe)


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Hahaha... After not posting on Audizine since my engine went back in, one member posted this... 

I guess they knew I was hard at work....no time for forums


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Back to my shop in the AM.... about 12 hours before leaving for SOWO....

Still had to connect exhaust, finish my brackets for the Recaro seats (BTW they're electric), Install rollbar, modify and install hood, install bumper, and connect recirculating hose




Forgot the plug in Reverse light sensor & speed sensor.... no big deal. Time to hit the road


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Well after only test driving the car for about 20 miles and then hitting the road the car drove amazing... The 034 single turbo kit is AWESOME... So much power and even with my AWE twin 1 exhaust it backfires in every gear... 

In boofoo Indiana around 4am we had a small complication.. The only thing that I didn't change on the car broke.. One of the plastic Audi coolant "T"s decided to snap. No 24hr auto part stores around, WalMart had absolutely nothing... The car instantly started overheating so slowly, and with multiple stops we finally pulled into an Autozone parking lot... slept for about 5 hours until they opened. Got the brass "T" fitting and I was back on the way.. 

One of the victims of this overheating problem was my recirculating heater hose. The hose got so hot in the engine bay and under constant vacuum it literally clamped itself together and was not repairable. 
I googled 1 1/12 recirculating hoses and found on a DSM tuner website that there is a SPA vacuum hose at Home Depot that is high heat resistant and made of polyurethane. 

At 3$ a foot it saved my car! It actually worked and ran better than with the heater hose. 



Needless to say I MADE IT





AGHHHH the Home Depot hose.. 










The bikers even liked my car.... calling it "The Weapon"


----------



## lazermkiv (Feb 28, 2010)

should be a movie


----------



## SoSoA3 (Sep 10, 2012)

Oh mai...what an awesome build!


----------



## bluB5s4 (Sep 28, 2011)

Wow thats all I can say, I wish I could have made it to sowo want to see this car in person so bad. How does the single turbo run?


----------



## Hybrid_Hatch (Oct 24, 2005)

i was completely against this build till you added the big ass turbo it deserved.


----------



## dingo7 (Nov 12, 2011)

Awesome build Ari, keep up the good work.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

*h2o spottings?*

Back at it before h2o... 

Had to do something different. 











Had to get my new recirculation piping tigged up







On the road to H2o







Drove over the bridge to Ocean City and literally got pulled for being 3min on the strip... My headlight bulb died a state before.


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Made it.. 










Could say i got a bit of attention








Ended h2o with a feast


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

Spotted photos at h2o


----------



## michal_s87 (Jun 24, 2011)

mistrzostwo:heart::heart::heart::heart:


----------



## tesh0boy (Dec 7, 2009)

The biggest thing that pisses me off about you and your s4, is that you drive all over the damn country and year after year your paint is flawless. While I can't even drive around town without getting my mk3 all chipped up and haggered from road debris.:banghead: lol 

It was good seeing and catching up with you and Mark at h2o man. I know it's kinda late but this is the first I've logged on to vortex since the summer probably hah. Car looked good as always! I remember you posting on facebook when you got the turbo, but what was it again. A 6262 with a 82 ar?


----------



## TheyCallMeARI (Jul 7, 2009)

tesh0boy said:


> The biggest thing that pisses me off about you and your s4, is that you drive all over the damn country and year after year your paint is flawless. While I can't even drive around town without getting my mk3 all chipped up and haggered from road debris.:banghead: lol
> 
> It was good seeing and catching up with you and Mark at h2o man. I know it's kinda late but this is the first I've logged on to vortex since the summer probably hah. Car looked good as always! I remember you posting on facebook when you got the turbo, but what was it again. A 6262 with a 82 ar?


Always a please Tesh! H2o was alot of fun. 
hahaha my paint isnt flawless, you just didn't look hard enough for the imperfections lol

The turbo is a standard 6262.


----------

